# Can someone help me check my pups ped online?



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi I still don't have the ped papers  I already contacted them and they said they mailed it but still no papers, anywhoooo can someone help me check my pup ped and what do I need to give you guys to check it? sorry I have no idea how to even check peds thanks if you can?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

do you have the reg name for the sire and dam? and reg numbers can help too! also if you sent the papers off you probly don't have the info copied. 
and its on the papers you got with the pup!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> do you have the reg name for the sire and dam? and reg numbers can help too! also if you sent the papers off you probly don't have the info copied.
> and its on the papers you got with the pup!


I made copies I'm glad I did just in case it gets lost in the mail I have it do you want me to post it here is it ok?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> I made copies I'm glad I did just in case it gets lost in the mail I have it do you want me to post it here is it ok?


just give me the names


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

SIRE: Bakker's " B.A. Zues"
DAM: Emana's " Sparking Mystic Star"

is this ok?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i did not find any thing on either one! sorry


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i did not find any thing on either one! sorry


 I have the reg number if that helps? and litter number?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I don't think it will help me!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks anyways how do I check it? sorry


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i just google it and check online peds and bully breed resource


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried to google but I have to pay for ped online just to check it , am I doing it right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have the ped for your dog? if not you need to order a 7 generation ped and then list several dogs and we can find it that way. Many times newer dogs are not listed.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Do you have the ped for your dog? if not you need to order a 7 generation ped and then list several dogs and we can find it that way. Many times newer dogs are not listed.


I'm still waiting for my 6gen papers that's why I was wondering if I can check it for free online?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When you get the ped we can check it for you . online peds requires a subscription and that i the best place to look. when you get we will find as many dogs on the ped as we can for you.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> When you get the ped we can check it for you . online peds requires a subscription and that i the best place to look. when you get we will find as many dogs on the ped as we can for you.


Thanks so much again I will ,I'm just so impatient lol I have been waiting for 2mos now


----------

